# Issue with filtered ports



## Systat (Dec 29, 2013)

I am having trouble figuring out why my smtpd port is filtered.  I have checked with the provider, they said they do not filter any of the ports.  I have checked the FreeBSD server and can not find any reason it would be filtering any ports.  There*'*s no ipfw running and as far as I know ipfilter is not running either. I am lost.  Anyone have any ideas? *R*unning FreeBSD 8.4


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 29, 2013)

What error messages are shown?


----------



## Systat (Dec 29, 2013)

I don't see any error messages other than I can not connect to the SMTP server on that port. I port scan it from my home PC and it shows as filtered. I contacted the people who run the company our VPS is through and they said they do not filter any ports.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 29, 2013)

Many home ISPs block port 25, forcing customers to go through their mailserver.


----------



## Systat (Dec 30, 2013)

Yes but this one does not. So unless my ISP is blocking port 25 so that I can't use any other SMTP server but their own I don't know what else to think.  I already called the company that hosts the VPS like I said earlier and they stated that they do not filter any of the ports.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 30, 2013)

It's probably not the VPS provider that's doing the blocking but your internet provider.


----------

